# Classical Music Video



## JuliaMusic (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I am writing because I am looking for Classical Music Clips and it's very difficult to find good examples. I only can find recordings from concerts but in many cases of very bad quality, even if the music and musicians are brilliant! I imagine that it is because of the length of most classical music pieces that makes it difficult to make a nice video, but I think, sometimes, good videos could help to bring this music genre to younger generations.

Do you know any good music video with classical music?

I found one, that it is really nice and that I would like to share with you: 





It's a spanish string quartet, playing a contemporary piece.

If you know any other classical music clip, please let me know!

Best wishes,

Julia


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Do these fit the bill? The first one is actually the introduction to a longer video (it's around an hr long if I remember correctly, all done in a similar style, so if you like it I'd urge you to check out the whole thing)






Here's another one, the video is kind of weird lol but the music is good!


----------



## JuliaMusic (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you, Stargazer. Nice music! Both of them! The second video is indeed a little weird... 
The first one is a nice production, although quite old-fashioned, in my opinion. But thank you for the examples! At least, there exist some classical music videos...


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

JuliaMusic said:


> Do you know any good music video with classical music?
> 
> I found one, that it is really nice and that I would like to share with you:


I agree the photography is very nice but, to me, it is overdone. The director's concept has become the subject of the video and the music is reduced to mere accompaniement. For that reason, I found it unwatchable.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

It's guitar time, and it's HD only !





















edit : They seem to be embedded in HD but I'm not sure. They are in HD on YT at least.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Oh and I almost forgot when I posted the other day....but here is the BEST classical music video out there! I'm sure you've already seen it though


----------

